# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRACTICAS AGRICOLAS - NORMATIVA GLOBAL G.A.P VERSION 4.0

## informes IPMA

Estimados Amigos. 
Lo saluda cordialmente Roger Flores , Gerente General del INSTITUTO PERUANO DE MERCADOS ALTERNATIVOS-IPMA y asi mismo reciban los más cordiales saludos en nombre de la Consultora SERVICIOS INTEGRALES PARA LA PROSPERIDAD AMBIENTAL SOLIDARIA  SIPAS. Ambas instituciones dedicadas a brindar servicios de capacitación y asesorias orientados principalente al sector agricola para un Comercio Sostenible. 
Sabemos en la actualidad de la exigencia del Mercado internacional por los procesos productivos principalemte por productos agricolas frescos y tranformados, por la cual se ha establecido ciertos parametros plasmados en normas técnicas y comerciales que se basan en la conservación del medio ambiente, inocuidad alimentaria , salud de los trabajadores y otros criterios de corte sostenible; siendo la mas reconocida la normativa GLOBAL G.A.P. 
Por tal motivo, este año , el IPMA como parte de su plan de capacitación y en alianza con la consultora SIPAS venimos organizando el CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRACTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADOS A LA NOMATIVA GLOBAL G.A.P IFA VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP(EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES), la misma que se llevara acabo los días 29, 30 y 31 de mayo del presente año en el auditorio de Agroideas, sito en Av. Benavides 2199 (edificio de Devida), Miraflores - Lima 
El curso será dictado por la Docente de nacionalidad Costarricense : Ing. Kenlly Mora Vargas - Train the Public Aprobado de GlobalG.A.P. 
Para más información se adjunta la convocatoria y la propuesta del curso 
Mayores informes. 
Instituto Peruano de Mercados Alternativos- IPMA
Telef. 51-1-5234387 Claro. 993317375 Movistar. 996377978 Rpm. #990399
E-mail. gerencia@ipmaperu.comTemas similares: CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012. ULTIMOS CUPOS: CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE AGROEXPORTACIÓN ORIENTADO A LA  CERTIFICACIÓN GLOBAL G.A.P VERSIÓN 4.0 Artículo: Europa modifica reglamento de Buenas Prácticas I Curso Taller Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas con Énfasis en Global Gap en la Fruticultura Proyecto Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas en el Cultivo del Mango Peruano

----------

